# Duke Nukem 4 Ever - Duke lebt!



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2007)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! Duke lebt!

Wie Spieleentwickler 3D Realms aktuell vermeldet, wird am heutigen Mittwochabend ein offizieller Teaser zum PC-Shooter *Duke Nukem Forever* erscheinen, ein Screenshot aus dieser Vorschau ist bereits veröffentlicht worden. Es handelt sich jedoch wie gesagt um einen Teaser, nicht um so einen umfrangreichen Ingame.-Trailer wie der E3-Trailer Anno 2001. 

Schaut Euch die Ingame-Szenen von 1998
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3pwMdXRdDY

.. und 2001 an. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHU3sq8Wfjs


Das gibt doch Anlass zu spekulationen und ein Bild davon, was wir an spielerischen Elementen erwarten können?

Den Shot aus dem Teaser gibts im Forum auf 3drealms.com
http://forums.3drealms.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29639
Ich machs kurz: DICKES NEED! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quellen:
http://www.3drealms.com
http://www.widescreen-vision.de/?article_id=625586



*HIER GIBTS DEN TEASER*

*>>>>>>>>>>* 
http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/50464* <<<<<<<<<<*


----------



## kargash (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann nicht auf das Bild zugreifen
weil der Server überlastet ist

schade 

aber Duke Nukem ist trotzdem cool


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht auf das Bild zugreifen
> weil der Server überlastet ist



Ab und an gehts - findest den shot aber auch bei der widescreen-news. 
Das die Server überlastet sind impliziert doch nur, das Duke für die Zockergemeinschaft noch lange nicht tot ist *g*


----------



## Besieger (19. Dezember 2007)

habs grad auf gamestar.de gelesen.....unglaublich der Duke kommt diesma vllt wirklich.
kann kaum noch ruhig sitzen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ich freu mich auch schon auf 2256 wenn es endlich rauskommt.

Aber eigentlich darf es doch gar nicht rauskommen, ich mein die können uns doch nicht einfach des besten Running Gags aller Zeiten berauben.


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mal irgendwann so eine Box bekommen, mit
10 Spielen (Golden Games oder so..), da war ein
Duke Nukem Spiel drin, irgendwie fand ich das etwas...
...naja, ich will jetzt nicht sagen protzig, aber es war
irgendwie ein bisschen... ...protzig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit irgendwelchem Tempel und Steinfiguren die
zum Leben erwachten oder so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2007)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ja, ich freu mich auch schon auf 2256 wenn es endlich rauskommt.



Laut seriösen Quellen kommts erst 2666.


----------



## Besieger (19. Dezember 2007)

mhh i glaub an ein Release 2008 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab mal irgendwann so eine Box bekommen, mit
> 10 Spielen (Golden Games oder so..), da war ein
> Duke Nukem Spiel drin, irgendwie fand ich das etwas...
> ...naja, ich will jetzt nicht sagen protzig, aber es war
> ...



Hmm, bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber möglicherweise meinst du Gold Games 7 (die hab ich nämlich auch). Da war "Duke Nukem - Manhatten Projekt" dabei, das war aber ein so ne Art Jump&Run oder Shoot'em up oder wie man sowas nennt. In der gleichen Box war aber auch "Will Rock", und da gings um Tempel, Griechenland und so'n Zeug. Möglicherweise verwechselst du die beiden.


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2007)

Leichenschändung sag ich da nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hmm, bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber möglicherweise meinst du Gold Games 7 (die hab ich nämlich auch). Da war "Duke Nukem - Manhatten Projekt" dabei, das war aber ein so ne Art Jump&Run oder Shoot'em up oder wie man sowas nennt. In der gleichen Box war aber auch "Will Rock", und da gings um Tempel, Griechenland und so'n Zeug. Möglicherweise verwechselst du die beiden.


Aaaah, das wirds gewesen sein!
Okay, danke fürs verbessern,
ich schau am besten gleich nochmal
in dieses Manhatten Projekt rein...
..gucken was das ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (19. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> mhh i glaub an ein Release 2008
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Träumer gibt es

wie oft wurde Duke Nukem eigentlich verschoben??

Mehr als einmal bestimmt


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Dezember 2007)

ich möchte an die duke nukem forever-gedächtnis pflanze von giga games (vor elend langer zeit, damals noch auf nbc, verdammt war ich damals jung) erinnern die der putzwut einer reinigungskraft zum opfer wurde. ich glaube ja dass mit diesem blümchen auch duke nukem forever gestorben is aber so leute sagen ja immer die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt also *daumen drück und hoff*


----------



## Licanin (19. Dezember 2007)

Duke Nukem kommt raus? Ich glaub eher das vorher Menschen den Jupiter ansiedeln werden als das Duke Nukem rauskommt!


----------



## Thront (19. Dezember 2007)

ich geb die hoffnung auch nicht auf---


boah duke- ich würd´ alles für dich tun


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2007)

/edit + push - Siehe Eröffnungsposting


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Dezember 2007)

Also auf die Sprüche vom Duke freu ich mich sogar wirklich^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Dezember 2007)

stimmt mir wer zu wenn ich sage dass duke jetz irgendwie net sooooooooo geil animiert is?


----------



## Besieger (19. Dezember 2007)

Bin ma gespannt


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (20. Dezember 2007)

Hail to the king Baby


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Dezember 2007)

> Hail to the king Baby


aber sowas von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wenn die jetzt schon nen teaser rausbringen müssen sie ja das spiel irgendwann rausbringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Welche Running Gags werden wir dann für verspätete Spiele denn noch haben??


----------



## Organasilver (20. Dezember 2007)

Der Duke kommt!

Ich habs geweusst...juhuu...der Macho schlechthin (dirket nach dem Postal Dude) kehrt zurück.....

Auch wenn ich mir das SPiel niemals kaufen werde....erinnert sich noch einer an das aller erste Duke von Apogee? damals, als es noch in 2d war? Das hab ich ^^


----------



## Crimmi (20. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie stört mich die Amerika-Flagge, die das Atomzeichen im Logo ersetzt.

Ansonsten freue ich mich auch :-)

Ob man den Bossen auch den Kopf abreißen kann um ihnen in den Hals zu sch.....
Ach dei gute alte Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (20. Dezember 2007)

> Irgendwie stört mich die Amerika-Flagge, die das Atomzeichen im Logo ersetzt.
> 
> Ansonsten freue ich mich auch :-)
> 
> ...



falls der duke kommt hoff ich ma unzensiert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NynJahrio (20. Dezember 2007)

I glaub i Explodier !!!


I love this Game


Duke Forever


Greetz


----------



## Schleppel (20. Dezember 2007)

^^geil0

stalker haben sie ja schlussendlich auch gebracht...also wird scho was dran sein^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (20. Dezember 2007)

ich sag nur need this shi* holy.....der teaser ist der hammer ^^ schon gerechtfertigt das "when it´s done"!
duke rul0rt da world :-P


----------



## Thrawns (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich in Laufe der Zeit das Interesse an dem Spiel verloren habe und es sich auch jetzt irgendwie nicht mehr einstellen will. Dabei fande ich DN3D ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. September 2008)

es scheint neues zu geben vom king
http://www.raidrush.ws/news/screenshots-vo...-nukem-forever/


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2008)

GEILO xD
Das Video ist echt geil und der Spruch! Ja, da werden erinnerungen wach...


----------



## riesentrolli (29. September 2008)

naja das vid is ja schon alt.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Das Spiel kommt nie... diese kleinen Trailer und die ach so neuen Screenshots.. Da setzen sich die Entwickler mal paar stunden/tage hin und fertig...


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2008)

Weiß, dass das Video Alt ist aber ich hatte es noch nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (29. September 2008)

1991 Duke Nukem erobert die Spielewelt, 1991 M.Schumacher fängt seine F1 Karriere an.
1995 erscheint Hexen, 1996 Quake, wer hat es von wem geklaut (nach heutigem Standpunkt, wenn eh über jedes Reiskorn diskutiert wirds)

Duke Nukem hab ich angefangen da war ich stolze 16 Jahre Alt ( wer was älter ?) und muss sagen noch heute 16 Jahre später bin ich ein treuer Fan vom Duke (Pc Version)

Nach allen Videos und Demos hört man ein Satz 2014 , die Zeit er Erscheinung oder des Duke Zeitalters ?

mein Top Video Z.z [abgesehen von der Buffed Show 101 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DER DUKE LEBT


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

2 Mal das gleiche Video mit einem Abstand von nur 5 Posts...und das ohne Quote
Das MUSS Rekord sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (30. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. September 2008)

Ich würds mir auch holen wenns kommt ^^

aber ich halt mich an PC action :  Es kommt am 6.6.2666

aber der comic is echt GOTT  xD


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

ne kommt leider am 
1.1.1337 .. und in die vergangenheit kann ich nicht reisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja hoffen wir auf ein weiteres jahr das duke doch noch kommt .. heisst ja nicht umsonst forever^^


----------



## David (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne kommt leider am
> 1.1.1337 .. und in die vergangenheit kann ich nicht reisen
> 
> 
> ...


Du meinst wohl den 1.1.31337


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. September 2008)

i got balls of steel!
duke nukem ist schon cool aber finde den typpen mercenarias2 ungemein besser an alle duke nukem fans mercenaries 2 ausprobieren


----------



## David (30. September 2008)

Mal im Ernst, selbst wenn es rauskommt - wär das so Epic?


----------



## riesentrolli (30. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, selbst wenn es rauskommt - wär das so Epic?


dass es rauskommt wäre epic! und die alten teile auf der ps1 oder was immer es war (is schon so lange her) fand ich eigtl ziemlich geil.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2008)

Ich zocke heute noch gerne Duke 3D ne Runde *gg*


----------



## mookuh (1. Oktober 2008)

in wieviel jahren kommts denn nochmal?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

weis man eigedlich mal wieder was neues vom duke?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

vor 4 tagen die 2 neuen screens, sonst nix.


----------



## PTK (4. Oktober 2008)

DUKE 4 EVER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

ptk is auch mal wieder da!!!^^ xD


----------



## PTK (4. Oktober 2008)

jap pc war kaputt und hatte bisl mit der shcule zu tun ;D


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

und nich mit der freundin welche du ein tag bevor de uns verlassen hattest bekommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (4. Oktober 2008)

ne-.- 
schwerer abschied, umgezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

oh schade schade wie weit den fernbeziehung und so is nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und deswegen biste auch wieder da?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och menno >.<


----------



## Lurock (9. Oktober 2008)

> Duke Nukem Forever: Nur für Xbox 360?
> Montag, 06. Okt. 2008 15:38 - [jp] - Quelle: XBox Evolved
> 
> Gerüchte machen derzeit die Runde, dass "Duke Nukem Forever" exklusiv für die XBox 360 erscheinen wird.
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

<3 meine xbox^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Oktober 2008)

NEIN!!!!

wills für pc!!!!
hab schon vor ewigen zeiten gesagt ich werd mir nie ne xbox holen. bin n playstation fanboy^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn die das machen Spreng ich den verkackten drecks Microschrott komplex so! xD


----------



## EpicFailGuy (9. Oktober 2008)

There are 2 ways for Microsoft this is gonna end ... and in both of them, they die.


----------

